# Imac 21,5" : écran noir



## guizmo71 (15 Novembre 2010)

Salut,

J"ai le dernier Imac 21,5" i3 depuis août. Or surprise ce matin, l'écran ne s'allume plus. 
Je laisse mon Imac en veille et j'appuie sur le clavier pour le réactiver en général.
Là, j'entends que le DD tourner, que ça marche mais l'écran est noir. J'ai peur que le rétroéclairage de la dalle ait laché.
Bon, il y a un apple store pas loin de mon bureau. Mais je m'aperçois qu'à part le bon de livraison, je n'ai pas de facture. Vous savez où je peux trouver ça car je veux me présenter avec pour voir si je ne peux pas déposer mon Imac à l'apple store pour qu'il l'envoie en réparation.


----------



## lepetitpiero (15 Novembre 2010)

tu as essayer de redemarrer le mac en maintenant le bouton de re-démarrage pendant quelques secondes


----------



## guizmo71 (16 Novembre 2010)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> tu as essayer de redemarrer le mac en maintenant le bouton de re-démarrage pendant quelques secondes


Oui, et j'entends le son de démarrage, le DD tourné, le ventilo sifflé mais l'écran reste noir comme s'il était éteint.


----------



## lepetitpiero (16 Novembre 2010)

faudrait connecter ton mac a un écran externe pour voir ...


----------



## guizmo71 (16 Novembre 2010)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> faudrait connecter ton mac a un écran externe pour voir ...


J'ai un écran, oui. 
Mais je suis pas sur d'avoir le cable. Il faut quoi d'ailleurs comme cable ? Y a un adaptateur fourni au pire ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (16 Novembre 2010)

adaptateur non fourni il te faut un mini-displayport vers DVI ou VGA ou HDMI suivant la connectique de ton écran externe. voir au bas de cette page) http://www.apple.com/fr/imac/specs.html


----------



## guizmo71 (16 Novembre 2010)

Merdum :hein:
Faut que je l'achète. Bon, de toute façon, je passe à l'apple store demain ou avant la fin de la semaine.


----------



## guizmo71 (17 Novembre 2010)

Je viens de regarder les adaptateurs et j'ai l'impression que les broches du DVI ne sont pas les mêmes que celles de mon cordon sur mon écran. Faut que je voie ça ce soir à la maison avant de foutre 20 euros en l'air.


----------



## lepetitpiero (17 Novembre 2010)

tu tapes la reference de ton ecran sur google tu auras se specificité et donc le type d'entrée de celui-ci


----------



## guizmo71 (17 Novembre 2010)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> tu tapes la reference de ton ecran sur google tu auras se specificité et donc le type d'entrée de celui-ci


Et comme je la connais pas de tête, ca change rien 
Je devrais le faire de chez moi ce soir. Heureusement que mon MBP est là en secours


----------



## joeldu18cher (17 Novembre 2010)

c'est quoi le numéro de série de ton imac ...? c'est noté sur la boite ...


----------



## guizmo71 (18 Novembre 2010)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> c'est quoi le numéro de série de ton imac ...? c'est noté sur la boite ...


J'en sais rien. Je l'ai acheté en août à la sortie du nouvel Imac. J'ai la boite chez moi, je regarderai.
Y a un problème sur une série ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Novembre 2010)

tout à fait!
1-parfois , cela peut donner des indications utiles de savoir la série pour encore mieux définir le souci et préciser l'origine du souci ...

2- j'ai eu cinq imacs entre les mains produits entre aout et novembre ... il serait intéressant de définir les soucis pouvant être liés à ces séries
merci à toi


----------



## guizmo71 (18 Novembre 2010)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> tout à fait!
> 1-parfois , cela peut donner des indications utiles de savoir la série pour encore mieux définir le souci et préciser l'origine du souci ...
> 
> 2- j'ai eu cinq imacs entre les mains produits entre aout et novembre ... il serait intéressant de définir les soucis pouvant être liés à ces séries
> merci à toi



Je te réponds sur ce topic ou sur un autre à ce propos ?


----------



## guizmo71 (18 Novembre 2010)

Curieux.
J'ai mis mon écran externe en marche avec l'adaptateur.
L'Imac présente le fond d'image du bureau mais aucune icone, rien.
Je comprends pas trop ce qui se passe mais ca sent un peu mauvais.
Problème, j'ai chargé un truc sur l'Imac. J'espère que je peux le transférer sur mon MBP, sinon je vais être sacrément emm...
Le n° de série est YZ0322 ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Novembre 2010)

guizmo71 a dit:


> Je te réponds sur ce topic ou sur un autre à ce propos ?


tu peux répondre sur ce topic ... cela peut servir de repère si une série semble plus fragile qu'une autre sur ce point


----------



## lepetitpiero (18 Novembre 2010)

guizmo71 a dit:


> Curieux.
> J'ai mis mon écran externe en marche avec l'adaptateur.
> L'Imac présente le fond d'image du bureau mais aucune icone, rien.
> Je comprends pas trop ce qui se passe mais ca sent un peu mauvais.
> ...



c'est normal que sur le second écran il n'y ait rien ( tu es en bureau etendu ) ...  pour avoir les icones et tout le reste faut etre en recopie vidéo. Donc ton os marche... a mon avis tu as un souci  coté dalle ça sent le sav


----------



## guizmo71 (19 Novembre 2010)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> c'est normal que sur le second écran il n'y ait rien ( tu es en bureau etendu ) ...  pour avoir les icones et tout le reste faut etre en recopie vidéo. Donc ton os marche... a mon avis tu as un souci  coté dalle ça sent le sav


Et comment on fait, pour la recopie vidéo alors ?
Je m'en suis un peu douté tu sais. Parce que j'aimerais récupérer des documents sur mon MBP en attendant.
J'ai pas fait de sauvegarde, ca m'apprendra


----------



## lepetitpiero (19 Novembre 2010)

Si tu veux récupérer tes données c'est simple, il suffit de connecter tes mac via un câble Firewire et tu démarres l'imac en mode Target et sur ton portable il apparaitra comme un DD externe  
http://www.osxfacile.com/target.html 
http://www.google.fr/search?client=...oe=UTF-8&redir_esc=&ei=yXLmTJm0D9GahQerq5nEDA


----------



## guizmo71 (19 Novembre 2010)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Si tu veux récupérer tes données c'est simple, il suffit de connecter tes mac via un câble Firewire et tu démarres l'imac en mode Target et sur ton portable il apparaitra comme un DD externe
> http://www.osxfacile.com/target.html
> http://www.google.fr/search?client=...oe=UTF-8&redir_esc=&ei=yXLmTJm0D9GahQerq5nEDA


Merci de me rappeler le truc . Je savais qu'il fallait brancher en firewire mais je me rappelais plus l'ordre des étapes.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h50 ----------

Bon, rendez-vous pris mercredi prochain à l'apple store. C'était complet avant 
Ils sont très sympas là bas en tout cas.


----------



## guizmo71 (24 Novembre 2010)

Comme je le craignais, l'Imac est parti au SAV. En plus, il a l'air de ne plus démarrer mais là je pense que c'est le bouton de marche/arrêt qui est en cause.
Ils me disent qu'il y en a pour une semaine en gros.


----------



## lepetitpiero (24 Novembre 2010)

Bon une semaine !a peut encore aller... enfin ça dépend si c'est ton outil de travail c'est plus embêtant.

Tiens nous au jus...


----------



## guizmo71 (25 Novembre 2010)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Bon une semaine !a peut encore aller... enfin ça dépend si c'est ton outil de travail c'est plus embêtant.
> 
> Tiens nous au jus...


Non non, c'est mon ordinateur perso 
Faire ça au bout de 3 mois, c'est quand même rare. Je suis peut être tombé sur un mauvais numéro, ça arrive.


----------



## guizmo71 (4 Décembre 2010)

Up.

J'ai récupéré mon Imac hier soir. Ils ont changé la carte mère et le rétroéclairage.
Seulement gros pépin en le mettant en route. J'ai l'écran de démarrage avec la pomme et la route qui tourne mais après rien.
Pas le dock et les icones qui apparaissent. 
D'après vous, qu'est ce qui se passe. 
Ca m'énerve car le SAV devrait controler ça avant de rendre la machine. J'ai beaucoup de choses à faire la semaine prochaine et devoir ramener mon Imac encore à l'apple store est la dernière chose dont j'ai envie.


----------

